# Probleme mit EA-Servern



## Jojoshman (19. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich mal wieder mit einem etwas größerem Problem.
Und zwar kann ich sowohl *Battlefield3, Fifa 13 und Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare* nicht mehr online spielen.
Vor ca. einem Jahr konnte ich Fifa und Battlefield noch spielen!
Bei Allen kommt jetzt Verbindung zu den EA Servern fehlgeschlagen oder sowas.
Ich hab schon Firewall usw ausgeschaltet und Ports geöffnet usw. hat aber alles nichts gebracht. 
Selbst mit dem Hotspot vom Handy konnte es keine Verbindung herstellen.

Das einzige EA Spiel was bei mir online läuft ist Sim City 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Danke schonmal


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2014)

Huch, hat EA schon wieder Server abgeschaltet?! 

Zum Problem:
Support anschreiben, hilft immer.


----------



## Jojoshman (19. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung aber geht ja schon seit nen paar Monaten nicht...

Support hat irgendwie nicht geholfen, die wollten dann diese Analyse Dateien, aber das ist mir zu privat...


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2014)

Der Anfang des EA 3 Jahresplans ist meiner Erwartung nach ein grosser Erfolg 
(Wer den Sarkasmus findet darf ihn behalten)
Schreib dem Support mit Grüssen an deren Plan,mehr kannst du eh nicht tun Ausser dann Tagelang warten .


----------



## Sebastian1980 (25. September 2014)

Jojoshman schrieb:


> Support hat irgendwie nicht geholfen, die wollten dann diese Analyse Dateien, aber das ist mir zu privat...


Was ist daran denn zu privat? Sollen die das mit hilfe einer glaskugel loesen? Ich vermute das waere womoeglich noch privater,  wuerde es denn funktionieren.


----------



## shadie (25. September 2014)

Ich glaube eher das problem liegt bei dir.

BF3 konnte ich vor 2 Wochen noch ohne Probleme spielen.

Was soll denn in dieser Datei bitte privates drinnen sein?! noch nie gehört.


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

Naja typisch EA halt. Hab auch seid ner Woche nur Probleme und reg mich nimmer auf. Bis da mal vom Support ne Antwort kommt ist eh schon 2015 angefangen


----------

